
CBS Killed a Fan Based Star Trek TNG Recreation in Unreal Engine - felippee
https://discordapp.com/channels/335562769996840970/378690386476007429
======
felippee
They had to take down all their content but here is a sample of what it looked
like: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnQ-
BS7Ui54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnQ-BS7Ui54)

